# Muzzle key input jack question



## sylvain c (Feb 8, 2020)

Hello, I almost finished my Muzzle with the kit provided by Dasmusikding. 
The jack provided in the kit for the key jack is a 9(!) pin closed jack. 
The pins are numbered. I find infos on the jack put I'm not sure which pins are the tip and the switch tip.

Here are the infos I found: (the jack is the same but without the insulated thread): (the schematic is shown on the second pic)



Also, should I connect the jack ground to the middle pad of the key jack on the PCB?

Thanks


----------



## Robert (Feb 8, 2020)

That's an interesting jack and could be useful for a lot of different applications.

It looks like you'll want to connect Pins 3 and 4 together to form your Tip connection.
Pin 2 should then be your Switched Tip connection.

I would recommend double checking this with an ohmmeter.

Unless it causes a ground loop issue I would connect the jack ground to the middle key pad.


----------



## Vildhjuggah (Feb 9, 2020)

I didn't know there were places that sold PedalPCB kits. That would've saved me so much time finding each and every part  through different sites and paying seperate shipping etc.. Are there any sites that do that in the US instead?


----------

